# how 2 remove "ACCESS IS DENIED" for a drive w/o formatting



## Lakshmi kanth (Oct 9, 2007)

Can u give me any suggestions?

i dont know anything..


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Oct 9, 2007)

Plz describe ur problem I m not able to get it 

Do u have admin rights ? I think some registery problem .


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 9, 2007)

format using command prompt

use

FORMAT volume /FS:file-system /V:label /X


volume = volume drive letter followed by a colon
file system = file system hehe
/X to force mount the volume


----------



## Lakshmi kanth (Oct 9, 2007)

Ya....i have only 1 user account n is compute administrator.
sudendly once..while double clicking...a msg appeared..saying ACCESS IS DENIED...from then i tried by right clicking n open

i dint get u....can u plz write once again.

my os is in C drive....


----------



## a_tif (Oct 9, 2007)

go to folder options --> view tab --> uncheck simple file sharing

this will enable security option for all folders

now right click ur drive or folder --> Properties --> security tab


in that tab select ur admin account name and check full control to get all rights for that drive or folder


if inner folders give same error follow the same procedure fot it


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ yeah do this....i tot u wanted to format a drive  hehe 

try givin full control to the drive..


----------



## ilugd (Oct 10, 2007)

actually you have malware. I guess when you right click, the default option which is bold is something like Open(O) or Autoplay or something. Am I right?


----------



## Lakshmi kanth (Oct 10, 2007)

Ya....thats what happened...
can u explain abt malware.....its not seen......i think so, i deleted that 1. when it is affected by virus


----------



## kavran_b4u (Oct 13, 2007)

hi   it is due to malware !!!!!!! once da antivirus detects it ,it will delete the files affected by dat malware. so write down da worm name and search for dat file in registry . . and delete all keys .......


----------

